# Curso y libro sobre Python



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 27, 2016)

Hola amigos, refrescando mis datos y mirando en los cursos que persigo en el Internet me volví a encontrar con este excelente libro de aprendizaje de Python. El bro existe gratis en Español y naturalmente también en Inglés:

Español como archivo "pdf" o en Inglés.

Aquí el enlace a la lista de cursos relacionados y que son tratados en este libro.

Acabo de encontrar este enlace donde dizque se pueden descargar, también totalmente legal, todos los materiales del curso!

Me parece que están cambiando las condiciones para tomar estos cursos. Yo empecé gratis y tengo acceso gratis a todas las partes de la especialización. Siempre había que pagar algo si se quería el certificado de absolver un curso. Pero mencionan que existe la posibilidad de recibir apoyo económico y así no tener que pagar nada.

Este enlace permite acceder todos los materiales del curso, también de forma legal.

PS: Siguiendo enlaces investigando sobre el professor que da las clases me encontré conque tiene su propio MOOC, siglas para esos cursos en el Internet. Allí no se pueden recibir certificados pero si el acceso totalmente gratuito y legal a toda la serie de especialización! Ya en el pasado había investigado un poco del autor y me encontré que es una persona cuyo objetivo de estudio es la educación técnica en especial la de programación usando Python y que es un ferviente apoyador de que tanto los materiales de estudio, los cursos y también de los libros. se que existe una editorial que solo ofrece libros gratuitos de forma electrónica o su version en papel por una suma módica a cubrir su gastos. Como esos enlaces están en mi sistema Windows 10 que actualmente no puedo acceder, solo queda información poco precisa. Pero acabo de encontrar el 
enlace!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 30, 2016)

Llendo por el el enlace que dí, ver MOOC, aparentemente se puede circunnavegar, cuando Coursera trata de oligar a pagar esos 71 € por curso! Yo personalmente no creo que esto valga el dinero, fuera que quisieramos recibir el certificado. Sin poder entregar los ejercicios el curso en sí esta disponible gratis.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2016)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Hola amigos, refrescando mis datos y mirando en los cursos que persigo en el Internet me volví a encontrar con este excelente libro de aprendizaje de Python. El bro existe gratis en Español y naturalmente también en Inglés:
> 
> Español como archivo "pdf" o en Inglés.


Muchas gracias por el aporte del libro!!!!     
Hace rato que buscaba dedicarle un rato a estudiar Python, ya que se está volviendo muy popular en las universidades como medio de reemplazar los scripts de simulación de Matlab.
Bueno... entre lo que leí y lo que jugue, le habré dedicado dos horas, y le verdad es que el libro es muy ameno y "entrador" y me ha dado unas cuantas ideas para reescribir los apuntes de mi asignatura.

El lenguaje Python es... bueno... no sé, no me gusta en absoluto . Es fácil de escribir y fácil de aprender, comparte un poquiiiito de la sintaxis del C,  pero me pone de la nuca que no sea un lenguaje tipado y que no tenga delimitadores en las estructuras de control. También me jode que tenga que usar identado para definir los bloques de código y que el identado sea con espacios y no tabuladores (no importa mucho por que el Notepad++ que suelo usar arregla este problema). Pero por algo como esto solo llegué hasta la segunda hoja del libro de Cobol  .
De la orientación a objetos... a mi juicio, va a a tres cuartos de máquina, pero lo peor es que los atributos "se declaran" (ponele que se declaran...) por ejemplo cuando les asigno un valor dentro del código  ... ergo, andá a buscar los atributos de una clase si no inicializás a *todos* en el constructor. Y ya que estamos criticando... que feo el nombre __init__ que tiene el constructor... en todos los lenguajes medianamente civilizados se llama igual que la clase...

Esto es de la versión 2.7.no-me-acuerdo. La versión 3 de Python no es compatible con la 2 y requiere reescribir casi todo el código   . OK... te dan una herramienta que lo hace (ponele...), pero la incompatibilidad es una cosa de locos.

En fin... se pueden hacer (y se hacen) muchísimas cosas en Python, pero no deja de ser un lenguaje para jugar... tipo Visual Basic...


----------



## Xwicho (Sep 3, 2016)

yo encontré este curso me a sido de ayuda y es facil de seguir ya que interactuas con el programa a la vez que te pide que hacer 

https://www.codecademy.com/es/tracks/python-traduccion-al-espanol-america-latina-clone-1


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 10, 2016)

Realmente empezando a meterse en Python, mas vale ir por la versión 3. Nada te impide ir asignando "type" a las variantes. Es mas, puedes muy bien meterte a codificar siguiendo metodologías de la programación por objetos. El idioma lo hace posible.

Pero lo que no es de menospreciar es el amplísimo ecosistema de herramientas y librerías. Si le das una pasadita el sitio de la editorial "packtpub.com" y te dejas listear libros sobre Python, tienes la posibilidad de acceder a extractos de los libros. Allí puedes poner filtros en la búsqueda si los quieres de nivel principiante o avanzado. Si le das una mirada a los títulos listeados del último que saldrá en el futuro próximo a los mas viejos, te puedes dar una idea de lo rico que es el ecosistema y de las posibilidades que ofrece!


----------

